# Dutch Shepherd



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Just wondering what people think of the Dutch Shepherd

Some say they are related to the Malinois. I heard one rumor that it was related to Pit Bulls. Just looking at this breeder in Australia and I'm thinkin, yeah, they do look they have a bit of pit bull in them. What do you think any ways.

http://www.workingdutchies.com/males.html

Especially check the last 2 dogs. They look a bit more muscular than shepherds to me. Also some of the brindle dogs look really nice and compact dogs. Are there any historical pictures of short haired brindle shepherd dogs around or anyone think this is a modern invention. 

Does Holland have any flocks of sheep to herd?


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks like an interesting history to these dogs for sure.

I wonder what kind of out crossing is done to these KNVP breeds today

The old school dogs looked sweet and a nice size

Seven Pines Kennel Dutch Shepherd History

History Of The Dutch Shepherd


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

MadLab said:


> Especially check the last 2 dogs.


I can see what your saying !


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I personally have been keeping up with these lines, and wouldn't mind a pup from them(they are fairly local and I've trained with them)
They are KNPV lines and not the nervy ones many see, though I know they aren't for a 'pet' home, either. BunkerdogsUSA


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I like the (very few) Dutchies I've seen, but they're way too much dog for me to want one personally.

I felt that way about Mals too for a while but, while I'm reconsidering Mals, I still don't think I'll ever be up for a Dutchie in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I've seen a couple in flyball. Very nice dogs, but yes, the ones I've seen were a lot of dog. I really like them, personally.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I've met several Dutchies that I've liked very much. A friend has a stunning Dutchie and a stunning Mal, I would own a dog from either of her breeders in a heartbeat (actually, I have been speaking with her Mal's breeder about a puppy in the spring). My experience with them has been that they're somewhere between a GSD and a Mal (though more towards the Mal) in terms of the intensity of the dog. Aside from the brindle coloring, I'm not sure I buy there being any pit in the lineage...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Little dog with upright ears, often brindle in color, lots of drive, and energy. I am not interested in them.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Merciel said:


> I like the (very few) Dutchies I've seen, but they're way too much dog for me to want one personally.
> 
> I felt that way about Mals too for a while but, while I'm reconsidering Mals, I still don't think I'll ever be up for a Dutchie in the foreseeable future.


If they are KNPV dogs they are all the same. litter drops fawn = mals brindles = dutchy.

Had a Dutchy for a board and train here for a month and a half. Somewhat soft dog, a touch nervy and also mediocre prey. Active family pet quality or light sport prospect.

If I were to buy one, I hear Logan Haus kennels are just about the best there are. I would happily own one of mikes dogs, I love how he tests them.
Here is one of him testing a breeding female.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gAQ...-4FkkW1pWhuM8A


----------



## VickyHilton (Apr 5, 2013)

Only have met one and a puppy at that. She is (a beautiful brindle and) with a family with 3 kids. She is WAY more than they can handle. She needs serious training that isn't being provided and is totally out of control.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

VickyHilton said:


> Only have met one and a puppy at that. She is (a beautiful brindle and) with a family with 3 kids. She is WAY more than they can handle. She needs serious training that isn't being provided and is totally out of control.


A dog like that with no job or training sounds like a liability, to me....


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have been doing some light research on them for a while now.

I have a trainer/breeder up this way that has some extremely nice dogs. Definitely need to have an experience handler though. 

This is probably the only person I would go through to get a Dutch Shepherd.

HOME Strikeforce K9 Working Kennel Dutch Shepherd

Lique's dogs are extremely nice and do extremely well in PSA and KNPV. She currently has a young pup for sale that I was drooling over earlier today.


----------



## howlk9 (Jan 29, 2012)

Dutchies are great dogs, but like the Mali, need a lot of work to do or they can be a handful. Well, they're handfuls anyway.  I had one as a board a train a while ago and I loved that dog. If you're looking at doing any kind of sport, they're a good choice. As far as being part pit, that's crap. The Dutch Shepherd is a Dutch Shepherd. If it is part pit bull, it is a mutt. (Not that there's anything wrong with mutts. Some of my best dog have been mutts. )


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> HOME Strikeforce K9 Working Kennel Dutch Shepherd
> 
> Lique's dogs are extremely nice and do extremely well in PSA and KNPV. She currently has a young pup for sale that I was drooling over earlier today.


I would maybe ask around a bit more...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> I would maybe ask around a bit more...


Can you PM me please.

I have heard only great things from MANY people in the PSA world both in Canada and in the USA and Europe. Have yet to hear any sort of negative comments in reference to Lique or her dogs.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

> Little dog with upright ears, often brindle in color, lots of drive, and energy.


Some of them are weighing in at 45 kilo or over 90 pound. That doesn't sound like a small dog to me.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

> If it is part pit bull, it is a mutt.


I know what you mean but one can out cross to achieve a desired result. Say 7/8 dutch/malinois 1/8 something else. Specifically bred for a purpose. That 1/8 could be a mix of dogs too. It is possible to slip something in there and nobody would really notice. These as bite sports after all and who is a really good biter. People look down at mutts but breeders are looking for something to set there dogs apart from the rest sometimes and if they want to compete with x dog they can register it any way they want once it looks a certain way. It is not gonna happen with the GSD although you never know.


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

I have both a male GSD (16 months old) and a female Dutchie (10 months old). I got both from the same breeder who did an excellent job in matching me with the right dogs. I compete with my dogs and am looking forward to working with my Dutchie in agility, obedience, dock jumping and personal protection. 

I first share with you a link to an article written by my breeder on the Dutch Shepherd and her take on their lineage. 
Our Dutch Shepherds Earn their STRIPES!™ at Cher Car Kennels

Below are pics of my Dutchie, named Chanel....some are with my GSD. As you can see, the two of them play well together. I became interested in the Dutch Shepherd after observing several in various classes I took my GSD to at the breeder's kennels. They are not for everyone (is any single breed suitable for everyone?) but I could not be happier with my choice to share my life with one. Don't get me wrong....I absolutely, positively love and adore my male GSD and cannot imagine life without a GSD. Anyway, enough talk from me....hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Can you PM me please.
> 
> I have heard only great things from MANY people in the PSA world both in Canada and in the USA and Europe. Have yet to hear any sort of negative comments in reference to Lique or her dogs.


Me either....  I've met a few of their dogs and their handlers have all been exceedingly happy. 


Kelly-- she is STUNNING :wub::wub: A member on here involved in rescue had a dutchie that stole my heart, but the timing wasn't right. He has another now, I'm very curious to see how she progresses. I am very fond of them. I think they have almost even MORE personality than a Mal, which is impressive


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

IMO, the KNPV (non FCI) Malinois and Dutch Shepherds are some of the best working lines available. I believe in the past they have incorporated Pit Bull and Great Dane into some bloodlines. The pedigrees are not always accurate, but if you know the breeder or someone who deals with them importing dogs, they can probably tell you the true pedigree of the dog. I think these dogs are similar to what the GSD was originally, and if you compare their working ability and health problems now days, you can easily see how the popularity of the GSD has contributed to its decline. Originally, brindle was a coat color of the GSD.


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

I've only met one, and she was a lovely dog. She was built very similar to a large Malinois and was very active but odedient. 
After meeting her, my husband breifly mentioned getting one... but not knowing the breed or being able to truly interact with any honest examples of the breed to know if it'd really be a good fit for the farm, I'll think we'll stick with the GSD's. 
We can always look online and drool over all the pretty pics.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

LoveEcho said:


> Me either....  I've met a few of their dogs and their handlers have all been exceedingly happy.
> 
> 
> Kelly-- she is STUNNING :wub::wub: A member on here involved in rescue had a dutchie that stole my heart, but the timing wasn't right. He has another now, I'm very curious to see how she progresses. I am very fond of them. I think they have almost even MORE personality than a Mal, which is impressive


I have learned not to believe what I hear and to go on my own experiences. Couple that with what has been said to me about these dogs and handlers, I am willing to guess those who make remarks have no personal experience with the dogs nor handlers/trainers.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Kelly&Kip said:


> I have both a male GSD (16 months old) and a female Dutchie (10 months old). I got both from the same breeder who did an excellent job in matching me with the right dogs. I compete with my dogs and am looking forward to working with my Dutchie in agility, obedience, dock jumping and personal protection.
> 
> I first share with you a link to an article written by my breeder on the Dutch Shepherd and her take on their lineage.
> Our Dutch Shepherds Earn their STRIPES!™ at Cher Car Kennels
> ...


Gorgeous dogs! Your dutchie is adorable!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

MadLab said:


> Some of them are weighing in at 45 kilo or over 90 pound. That doesn't sound like a small dog to me.


The standard says 24.4 inches for males, tops -- that is smaller than a GSD male. GSDs are medium sized dogs. Smaller dogs are small dogs. Larger dogs are big dogs. Simple. 

I did not realize this was a test, I thought we were giving our impression or opinion of the breed. I didn't realize our opinions were subject to accuracy checks.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Sorry Selzer, not looking for confrontation, but you did say



> Little dog with upright ears, often brindle in color, lots of drive, and energy.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

MadLab said:


> Sorry Selzer, not looking for confrontation, but you did say


And, that is my impression, my opinion of them: Little dog (littler than a GSD), upright ears, often brindle in color, lots of energy and drive.

If you don't want a contfrontation, stop correcting personal opinions/impressions. Little is subjective. It does not have a definition of any dog under 10 pounds, or any dog under 30 pounds. I have GSDs. I have some little GSDs, that are one the small end of the standard, and I have some big GSDs that are just on the other side of the standard. If I told some people that Heidi is a big GSD -- she is 24 inches and 68 pounds, they would think I am nuts, but she is on the high end of the standard so she is a big GSD. And Milla is a Little GSD. A little dog is a dog that is smaller than my norm for dogs. A dutchie fits that for me. For someone who has Yorkies or JRTs it would be a big dog. It is subjective.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Sorry for commenting on your comment

I just don't see a 90 pound dog as being small whatever the subject


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

MadLab said:


> Sorry for commenting on your comment
> 
> I just don't see a 90 pound dog as being small whatever the subject


Fat is also subjective, but if a 24 inch dog is 90 pounds, it is most likely fat. Hopefully that is not the norm for a high energy, high drive dog that should be 24 inches. 

This should not be an argument, anyways. The OP asked what we thought of them. I said what I think, you can disagree if you like. But just because some GSDs are 110 pounds or greater, does not mean we should reference our thinking to a grossly oversized specimen when we give our impression of the breed. 

Personally, there is nothing that draws me to Dutch shepherds. I like the larger dogs, I don't like brindle, and I really do not care for the idea of a GSD on crack when it comes to energy and drive. But I am sure there are a lot of people who do like the dogs, so I stuck pretty much to neutral statements. And even there, someone has to go and pick it apart. I am sorry I commented on something that was likely to cause somebody somewhere to find a reason to point out what they feel is incorrect.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

For those of ya's that have a Dutchie or have been around them a bit, how reactive are they? Not the bad reactive, but how quickly do they decide to do something? My Mal decides so quickly it's like muscle memory short-circuits her brain and she just does something...instantly. My German(s) seem to give the situation(whatever it might be) a quick run through the decision making part of their brain before doing anything. 

I like the size and structure, compact and powerful. I like intense dogs and I LOVE LOVE LOVE the idea of a breed bred more for "getting it done" than one that has had human aesthetic ideals imprinted on them.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

brembo said:


> For those of ya's that have a Dutchie or have been around them a bit, how reactive are they? Not the bad reactive, but how quickly do they decide to do something? My Mal decides so quickly it's like muscle memory short-circuits her brain and she just does something...instantly. My German(s) seem to give the situation(whatever it might be) a quick run through the decision making part of their brain before doing anything.
> 
> I like the size and structure, compact and powerful. I like intense dogs and I LOVE LOVE LOVE the idea of a breed bred more for "getting it done" than one that has had human aesthetic ideals imprinted on them.


My personal but limited experience is that they fall somewhere between GSD's and Mals on the "critical thinking" spectrum. More...intense? in reaction than a GSD, but more look-before-you-leap than a Mal. My friend with both says that her Dutchie is a more rationally thinking/sensible version of her Mal.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

LoveEcho said:


> My personal but limited experience is that they fall somewhere between GSD's and Mals on the "critical thinking" spectrum. More...intense? in reaction than a GSD, but more look-before-you-leap than a Mal. My friend with both says that her Dutchie is a more rationally thinking/sensible version of her Mal.


My Mal is spooky, she is laser quick. I've watched her chase her Kong down a hallway with it going all over the place and professional parkour folks would be impressed. She can and will wall-walk if her Kong bounces right. Short, fat(looking) little dog can move like a snake when she wants. That kinda agility coupled with a more German critical thinking process would be a pleasure to watch. Bet a Dutchie in flyball or agility is poetry in motion.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

there's a bloke who i see in my area who runs a Dutch every morning. i have had a chat to him and had a play with his working line dutchy.very muscular and strong dog at least 40kg. Its shaped like a GSD but thick, muscular and heavy boned like a amstaff. if i had to compare it to a GSD i will say definitely more agile, noticeably smaller head, very hyper, slightly smaller in proportions.


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

Below is a picture of the current #1 UKC-registered Dutch Shepherd that I took last weekend at the dock jumping finals. I saw him jump last month, too, where he broke his personal best record and launched more than 27 feet from the dock. Very powerful, agile dog! 









In my limited experience of having a Dutchie and observing those who attend the classes at the kennel with me and my dogs, I would describe them as being very intelligent, quick, playful dogs ~ more agile and light on their feet than the GSDs. I do believe their decision-making and responsiveness is quicker, in general. More sensitive overall, too. When correcting Chanel, I must use a much lighter hand than with Kip, my GSD. Even small and subtle changes to my leash-handling seem to make a bigger difference with Chanel than Kip. There is an intensity to Dutchies that seems to be very off-putting and intimidating to strangers. I have not done any protection work with Chanel yet, but am planning on it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That is an amazing shot! Is he from CherCar?


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> That is an amazing shot! Is he from CherCar?


Yes, he is. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaurenAuslan14 (Jul 12, 2015)

Kelly&Kip said:


> I have both a male GSD (16 months old) and a female Dutchie (10 months old). I got both from the same breeder who did an excellent job in matching me with the right dogs. I compete with my dogs and am looking forward to working with my Dutchie in agility, obedience, dock jumping and personal protection.
> 
> I first share with you a link to an article written by my breeder on the Dutch Shepherd and her take on their lineage.
> Our Dutch Shepherds Earn their STRIPES!™ at Cher Car Kennels
> ...


I know this thread is a bit old, but I have been in contact with this kennel. I was really looking into a dutchie next year or more. And wanted to get on board with some breeders and talk with them and previous customers before deciding. Doing my research  
Do you like this breeder? Satisfied with your dutch? Pictures now of her? How is her work ethic and drive? What is she like? 
How is the breeder and what are they like?

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

You might try K9 Dutch Shepherd Facebook group for feedback. Just from what I have heard over the years is that people seem to like their dogs from this kennel. They do produce a lot and several breeds though. Post on this other FB site and people can give you other kennels to look at. Mine came from De Las Flores kennels in WA. Les Flores is a great guy.
Best to you.


----------

